# White Widow Grow



## hydrotoker (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my second attempt at growing. A couple weeks ago I tried growing auto Ak47xautoBB hydroponically but failed tremendously. Because of this I plan on growing in soil this time around. I have 3 maybe four cracked WW seeds in jiffy pellets. I may have had one of my ICE seeds mixed into the four so I may have a surprise later. I plan on keeping these plants small like the autos maybe 2 to 3 ft tall, no more. My growing room 3ft by 2.5 ft. I'm using 400w HPS light from HTG. Plan on transplanting my jiffy pellets into solo cups than to 3 gallon buckets. Since I spent a lot of money on the hydro thing I'm only using the supplies I have on hand. I plan on this grow going a lot before then the last. Wish me luck!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 28, 2009)

Good luck 

How do you plan on keeping them short?

eace:


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 28, 2009)

I was planning on swtiching them to 12/12 when they get 10 to 12 inches. They tend to double to triple in size so it should keep me under 3 ft. . Its not as small as the autos. I just meant I was planning on keeping them small. I know this will dramatically decrease the amount produced. I'm still going back and forth with this so I may change my mind. Why grow a little weed if you can grow more weed. Its a dilemma!


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, my WW didn't change AT ALL in size after switching to 12 / 12.  Strange, because everything I read said they would stretch double or triple, but absolutely nothing.  They stayed the same size.



			
				hydrotoker said:
			
		

> I was planning on swtiching them to 12/12 when they get 10 to 12 inches. They tend to double to triple in size so it should keep me under 3 ft. . Its not as small as the autos. I just meant I was planning on keeping them small. I know this will dramatically decrease the amount produced. I'm still going back and forth with this so I may change my mind. Why grow a little weed if you can grow more weed. Its a dilemma!


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 29, 2009)

2nd day since breaking the soil. 2 of my girls(wishing) are doing well. Had to replace 2 of my seeds so hopefully in a day or 2 they will also pop through the soil. I'm suprised how thick the stems are of these WW.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

looking good!
how much height to you have in your grow room?
might want to get some mylar in there, and dont forget to repot them soon enough,


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 29, 2009)

I have 5 1/2 ft to the bottom of a shelf. Minus the light and a safe distance not to burn the plants when they get taller, I'm guessing a total of about 3 to 4 ft. Ive thought about getting some mylar but I'm done with buying stuff for this grow. I'll invest a little more money on my next grow. I just moved them into the solo cups. Planning on moving them into their permanent homes in a week or 2. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 31, 2009)

Based on UKgirl420 Blue Mystic GJ I've decided to switch my seedlings straight to 12/12. I have 2 WW doing well, 2 more that just broke the surface. I just decided to grow my fem super skunk just to make sure I get a female. I'll do an update with pics in a week or two when things start moving.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking good!
> might want to get some mylar in there


 

* looks like he has flat white walls to me ,,so its all good till theres more cash to spare 



Good luck Hydrotoker ,,,
ive pulled up my stool to :watchplant:

:48:*


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 31, 2009)

Heya Hydrotoker, just curious, how did your hydro grow fail????


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

hey hydrotoker, just as uk said mylar isn't to big of a deal since you've got flat white paint up.  But a cheap way to get your hands on some mylar is to head down and buy one of those first aid safety blankets.  All they are is a big sheet of mylar.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Casualgrower. I ultimately think I was to impatient and watered them to much. The hydro(drip) grow made me nervous. I'm sure I'll give it a try again at some point. Think I will start out with the hempy bucket then eventually get to a ebb and flow system. I tried to save the seedlings once I saw things going wrong but no lucky. I was just excited to try the auto AK47 X Auto Blueberry but will have to put that on the back burner.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 31, 2009)

I only grow hydro style now and I get too impatient on seedlings myself, I am in the process of establishing a few mothers of several strains.  I usually try to bump them up too fast with nutes heh, I figure if I find the few seedlings that turn out good with the way I push them, those are the ones I want to keep anyway.....

Once I get to cloning though, GAME ON!!!!...  Nothing like growing with mature clones right out of the gate.... That is when my grows take off good... this first part is a lil disheartening heh....


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 1, 2009)

My NL X Big buds still have not crack but my fem Super skunk has. So this grow will only contain 4 WW and a fem Super skunk. Atleast I will have one female in the bunch.=)


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 1, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Actually, my WW didn't change AT ALL in size after switching to 12 / 12. Strange, because everything I read said they would stretch double or triple, but absolutely nothing. They stayed the same size.


 
Same with my WW.  I had very little stretch after going 12/12, and at 32 days into 12/12 they're hardly going verticle at all.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks PH. I sure hope mine grows since I switched them to 12/12 about a week into the poppin from the soil. Where did you get your WWs from?


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 1, 2009)

Day 5 since the WW seedling broke soil.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 2, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Thanks PH. I sure hope mine grows since I switched them to 12/12 about a week into the poppin from the soil. Where did you get your WWs from?


 
Marijuanaseeds.com.  I went to straight FF feeding schedule and they look great right now.  Maybe 33-34".  This is what they look like this morning.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great. Can't wait to get to that point.  I do wish I gave them some time to veg even if it was two weeks. My plants will be small but I'll save the rest of my seeds for when I have a bigger room,


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my first grow, so wait for more seasoned advice, but I didn't put mine under MH for a week.  Started them with flourescent tubes right on top of them.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 3, 2009)

I came home from work this morning with a pleasant surprise. My fem super shunk poked her head out of the soil. Twice as quick as my other plants. I'm naming her Pepe.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 4, 2009)

8 days since poppin rom the soil. My best plant at the moment.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 12, 2009)

Update: 16 days and very happy. I gave my plants their first dose of Nutes at 1/4 strength yesterday. Other than this, nothing else has changed. Just waiting for them to decide to become female=)


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 16, 2009)

Quick up date. The first pic is my grow room, 4 WW and the small one is a fem super skunk. The theo biggest WW are 20 days, the next 2 are a couple days behind them. The single pick its of my best WW! Still waiting for them to show sex.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 17, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Still waiting for them to show sex.


 
It won't be long now.  Got my fingers crossed, and wishing girls on you.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 17, 2009)

I believe I have an intruder in my grow room!!! I'm pretty sure this plant is a male. Can any one confirm!!


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 18, 2009)

My smallest and the last to sprout WW plant is definitly a male. Since is was the last plant to sprout and the rest are farther along I hope that means the rest will be females. I'm not down to 3 WW and 1 Super Skunk.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 18, 2009)

After some closer evaluation, I'm official a proud father of a girl WW!!!

edited: Well my baby girl now is going to have a sister. Break out the blunts!!


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 18, 2009)

I now have 3 WW females!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 18, 2009)

congrats man! good feeling right? i also just found out i am the proud father of 1 female so far- it's a celebration! treat them good


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats to you Growingreen. It is a great feeling


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 18, 2009)

Congratulations.  WW is some nice stuff.  I'm due in like 2 weeks now.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 21, 2009)

I came home this morning, opened my door and smelt a pleasant smell. My girls actually grew 2 inches over night. I was shock by the growth.


----------



## Hemptown Hippy (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats on the girls and the growth spurt.  I have four of my ww seeds ready to germ. I'll  be watching closely and wishing you best of luck.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah and updates?


----------



## hydrotoker (May 1, 2009)

Its been 35 days for my WWs and 29 days for my Fem Super Skunk. Everything is going well. Been dealing with Nute burn for about 2 weeks but I believe I have it in check. I can also see little cyrstals forming on the leaves. Pic 1 is of all 4 of my girls. My Super Skunk is in the back right.


----------



## hydrotoker (May 1, 2009)

more pics. Second pic is my Super Skunk


----------



## hydrotoker (May 2, 2009)

More pics, 36 days I just also realized I have had 420 views!


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 2, 2009)

Looking good Toker- thanks for the pics!


----------



## hydrotoker (May 2, 2009)

Crystals are forming!!


----------



## Hemptown Hippy (May 2, 2009)

crystals contain magic...  They look nice


----------



## powerplanter (May 3, 2009)

Your girls are looking good Hemptown.  Keep it up, and I'll be watching.


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Your girls are looking good Hemptown. Keep it up, and I'll be watching.


 
Huh?


----------



## hydrotoker (May 4, 2009)

Hemptown? Had no idea that was my name?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 4, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Hemptown? Had no idea that was my name?


 

 :bong2: :48: :stoned: 

Whatever powerplanter was smokin' on I've got to get me some.  :rofl:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 4, 2009)

Looking great over there hydrotoker!


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2009)

Looking good Hydrotoker... I think my favorite part of the grow is watching them become more and more sugar coated with crystals as the days go by...


----------



## hydrotoker (May 5, 2009)

Another Pics: Day 39


----------



## lordhighlama (May 5, 2009)

Looking good HT! :watchplant:


----------



## hydrotoker (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Lama! I'm surprised with these WWs. Didnt expect them to form cyrstals this fast, still have atleast 4 weeks left.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 5, 2009)

any noticeable smells yet?


----------



## hydrotoker (May 5, 2009)

The smell was noticeable about 3 weeks in.  I can walk in my front door of my apt and smell them!!!


----------



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> The smell was noticeable about 3 weeks in. I can walk in my front door of my apt and smell them!!!


 
Oddest thing, Hydro, my widows and crystals smelled to high heaven until a couple of weeks into flower (teen angst).  Then they only smelled if you moved them around, like rotating and repositioning.  Now, if I move them or spend time in there working, you can smell it over the entire house.  Not a bad fragrance if you're fond of it.


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

nice work hydro,
you have some tasty bud in no time eh!


----------



## hydrotoker (May 6, 2009)

I sorta cheated, was tempted by my pretty ladies. I snipped of a lower bud 10 min ago. Dried it in the microwave. I'm greatly surprised. Can't imagine 3 to 4 weeks from now!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 6, 2009)

Haha, I've done that. I used defrost for about a minute while taking it out to gently blow on every 15 seconds before putting it back in. WW sure looks like a great strain going by your pictures.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

ahh yes the microwave... I think we all have sneaked an early bud or two.


----------



## ozman (May 8, 2009)

Ahhhh .....  Guilty as charged lordhighlama lol .........


----------



## hydrotoker (May 8, 2009)

Day 43:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 9, 2009)

mmmm I want some, .


----------



## hydrotoker (May 11, 2009)

So after taken off a bud or two and enjoying the type of high I decided to chop one of my girls at week 6. I'm leaving the rest alone for a couple weeks.


----------



## PencilHead (May 11, 2009)

This coulda been you.


----------



## hydrotoker (May 12, 2009)

46 days!


----------



## hydrotoker (May 23, 2009)

Update: 57 days into flowering. I'm planning on choppin her down within a week. I've been told that Nirvanas WW exploded during the last two weeks. My plant exploded in week 6 -7. Smoked some of the bud from a girl I chopped about a week ago. Was greatly impressed with the strength. 2 hits were great, 3rd hit was insane. Cant wait to taste my last plant with 2 more weeks on her!


----------



## hydrotoker (Jul 3, 2009)

Its been a while since I harvest this crop. I have to say this White Widow is some very potent stuff. Very strong. The only negative thing I can say about it is that it lacks any taste. Its better as a joint then a bong hit. I'm usually a bong hit person. The Super skunk is a little less strong but has a little better taste. I understand how it got its name. This stuff stinks.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 3, 2009)

So everything is harvested? Have any weights or harvest pictures? Good job man!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 3, 2009)

I wanna see the thai super skunk! The widow looked stoney as all get out.


----------



## hydrotoker (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Sherwood,
 I had to cut down the super skunk early due to circumstances. Even though I had to cut it down early, I still prefer the super skunk to the WW. Both were very powerful, just personnel preference.


----------

